# best opinion on elite gt500 vs z28?



## rgard2 (Nov 15, 2008)

you can check out the (outdoor product review) web site, Jason Balazs has reviewed both of these bows in his 2008 bow review.


----------



## mndeerfreek (Feb 1, 2009)

*love the gt500*

had it for a short time but the best draw cycle and solid back wall. It's fast quiet and light , what else can you ask for!!!!!


----------



## bbyers1111 (Mar 2, 2009)

I shot the gt500 over the weekend and was very impessed, but chose to go home with a drenalin. It was very comparable, company just to new for that kind of investment.


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Gt 500*

I have a 2007 Synergy. Great bow. 
I shot the GT 500 last week, better bow! Dead in the hand. Fast. Great grip. 
Guy I shot with is a Mathews fan, big time. He could not believe the GT 500. 
Elite just moved their operations to New York, so for me, service should be excellent, less than 25 miles from home!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Comparable?*



bbyers1111 said:


> I shot the gt500 over the weekend and was very impessed, but chose to go home with a drenalin. It was very comparable, company just to new for that kind of investment.


Interesting comparison, a GT500 to a Drenalin. The Dren I shot must have been an aberration. They're comfortable to shoot, as is typical Mathew's, I'll give 'em that. In my honest opinion, after having both Mathew's and Elites, I couldn't go back to a Mathew's now, they feel like toys comparatively. And the 20-30 fps difference on them (measured, not spec) is a pretty big gap. 

The GT500 is one cool machine. Fast, smooth, and great quality. If all you're going to do is hunt primarily, the Z28 might be a better bow for you, a little shorter axle-to-axle, same great quality and smoothness. I don't think you could go wrong with either, and of all who have them here (I think Texas people could keep that company in business, some people I know have three or four Elites), I haven't heard one bad thing about either of them. I do know that every dealer here says they have a hard time keeping the Z28s on the rack. They usually sell them faster than they can get 'em, if they order 2 or 10. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## bbyers1111 (Mar 2, 2009)

When I said comparable, I would say both were very comfotable in my hand, both are lite, both have a very smooth draw and both shoot very nice. As i said I was very impressed with the Elite but do to my lack of knowlege (or ignorance) about the company I went in another direction (not to mention I was also very impressed with the drenalin). Certainly not bashing the bow at all.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I actually bought both a new Gt500 and a Z28... Both are amazingly fast and smooth.. Best built quality bow I've owned to date... It takes alittle smarts when it comes to synching cams.. But if you have alittle mechanical ability. Anyone can build a drawboard and be custom tuning Binary type cams in no time.... It's all about checking drawlengths and synching cams.. Nothing big.. But very neccessary from time to time.. IMHO.. It's the best bow company out there...


----------



## driller86 (Dec 13, 2008)

love my gt-500


----------



## sticknmofish (Jun 29, 2008)

*Gt 500*

I use to be a mathews fan but after i shot a GT 500 i was in love, as for the Z 28 i am sure it would be awsome too.


----------



## bowhuntermike89 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am seriously thinking about getting a z28. I went to the bow shop today and shot several bows. Mathews, Mission, Bowtech, and Elite. I was very pleased with the smoothness of the Elites. I was not wowed by any of the Mathews (DXT, Drenalin, Reezen) and I shot my Bowtech 82nd Airborne against them and liked the Elite best. The Mission Journey was a close second. I am very impressed with the Elites.


----------



## obart (Nov 22, 2008)

*what I own*

own a gt800 and z28....thats says it all....thanks:thumbs_up


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Interesting comparison, a GT500 to a Drenalin. The Dren I shot must have been an aberration. They're comfortable to shoot, as is typical Mathew's, I'll give 'em that. In my honest opinion, after having both Mathew's and Elites, I couldn't go back to a Mathew's now, they feel like toys comparatively. And the 20-30 fps difference on them (measured, not spec) is a pretty big gap.
> 
> The GT500 is one cool machine. Fast, smooth, and great quality. If all you're going to do is hunt primarily, the Z28 might be a better bow for you, a little shorter axle-to-axle, same great quality and smoothness. I don't think you could go wrong with either, and of all who have them here (I think Texas people could keep that company in business, some people I know have three or four Elites), I haven't heard one bad thing about either of them. I do know that every dealer here says they have a hard time keeping the Z28s on the rack. They usually sell them faster than they can get 'em, if they order 2 or 10.
> 
> Hope that helps.


don't dispute that gt500 have a speed advantage out of the bow, but if u check archeryevolution independant reports the drenalin is a match for the z28 in speed and K.E. 
the Apex7 is probably not that far behind gt500 down range as it has huge K.E. can't find any specs for gt500 K.E?

both the gt500 and apex7 r among my shortlist for next bow.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

*SWITCH said:


> don't dispute that gt500 have a speed advantage out of the bow, but if u check archeryevolution independant reports the drenalin is a match for the z28 in speed and K.E.
> the Apex7 is probably not that far behind gt500 down range as it has huge K.E. can't find any specs for gt500 K.E?
> 
> both the gt500 and apex7 r among my shortlist for next bow.


Keep in mind while on paper the Z and Drenalin look evenly matched, the Z is doing it with one inch more BH........................


----------



## Keith_Kree (Feb 7, 2007)

I shot both the GT 500 and the Z-28. I thought the Z-28 was a very smooth drawing bow, which has a very generous brace, which is important to some of us. I havent really been into the radical draw cycling bows but for a speed bow the GT 500 has also very smooth draw as well. Both have good back walls...I guess Im kind of undecided which of the Elites will be will hunting with this year!


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*GT500 vs. Z28*

If you can't decide, get both like I did.:thumbs_up


----------



## STELZ (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 28, and love it, she's pullin 60.4 and storing 74.9 lets see a solocam do that...:darkbeer: DEAD in the hand... very very dead.. that is my favorite thing about the elites.. NO handshock.. NONE AT ALL... 
speed is plenty fast on the Z.. I opted for the additional BH.. but if It wa about speed I'd get a 70#gt500 and some CT cheetahs and leterrip!!!:shade:


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 7, 2007)

*SWITCH said:


> don't dispute that gt500 have a speed advantage out of the bow, but if u check archeryevolution independant reports the drenalin is a match for the z28 in speed and K.E.
> the Apex7 is probably not that far behind gt500 down range as it has huge K.E. can't find any specs for gt500 K.E?
> 
> both the gt500 and apex7 r among my shortlist for next bow.


i have an elite gt 500 shooting a 462 grain easton full metal jacket at 300 fps at 71 lbs 30 inch draw that equates to almost 93 ft lbs kinetic eneregy let me here ya say what!!! speeed x speed x arrow weight divided by 450240 is the forumla for kintetic energy i have owned serveral matheews bears and bowtech this is by far the best bow on the market in my opinion hands down


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

*gt500*

I have A gt 500 and love it bought it for 3d/hunting.It has A smooth draw cycle and shoots great. I am also very impressed with the speeds I am getting at 60lbs.I shoot A 417gr arrow 30 in draw true draw weight 61.07 acheving 291 fps.I am 110% content with my purchase of this bow.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

love my z28 and my DXT both gret hunting and 3-d bows


----------

